# If you had the money , which one would you buy?



## Volkswagenut (Apr 21, 2003)




----------



## escaflowne_song (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: If you had the money , which one would you buy? (Volkswagenut)*

Hey, wait a minute! Where's the X5????


----------



## escaflowne_song (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: If you had the money , which one would you buy? (Volkswagenut)*

.....And the MDX and XC90?


----------



## Volkswagenut (Apr 21, 2003)

*Re: If you had the money , which one would you buy? (escaflowne_song)*

Hmmm...you can add them to the poll if you want....... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


[Modified by Volkswagenut, 6:04 PM 4-22-2003]


----------



## lonewolf (May 18, 2000)

*Re: If you had the money , which one would you buy? (Volkswagenut)*

You should also add the Porsche Cayenne... 
I already voted for the T-Reg












[Modified by lonewolf, 5:51 AM 4-23-2003]


----------



## Touareg Fan (Feb 17, 2003)

*Re: If you had the money , which one would you buy? (lonewolf)*

I have the money to buy any of those, and I still choose the Touareg. It's 99% of an '03 Range Rover for $20K less when similarly equipped. Why waste $20K???


----------



## Volkswagenut (Apr 21, 2003)

*Burned Land Rover!*

As we all know , the VW is probably much more reliable than a Land Rover anyways!!










[Modified by Volkswagenut, 10:10 PM 4-24-2003]


----------



## ACD (Feb 20, 1999)

*Re: Burned Land Rover! (Volkswagenut)*

Black Porsche Cayenne Turbo 6-spd manual.


----------



## Dan-B (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: If you had the money , which one would you buy? (Volkswagenut)*

I'd go with my dream car:


----------



## jc4511 (Mar 23, 2003)

*Re: If you had the money , which one would you buy? (GTiDan-FL)*

What is this?


----------



## stgreen (Sep 21, 2002)

*Re: If you had the money , which one would you buy? (jc4511)*

looks like an audi allroad.


----------



## ACD (Feb 20, 1999)

*Re: If you had the money , which one would you buy? (stgreen)*

The allroad doesn't count. It's not supposed to be an suv


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

Toureg V10 TDI....I may save enough money to get one in about 4 to 5 years.


----------



## ASurroca (Sep 3, 2001)

*Re: (converted_vw)*

Touareg, of course http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LovBug'in (Apr 25, 2003)

Range Rover has the look, capability, and most of all.... the prestige. Nothing else says "cash money" than the name Range Rover.
Besides, years from now all the other models will have come to pass while the Range and Discovery will remain as the nicest/versatile.


----------



## cue03 (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: (LovBug'in)*

you are right about th range rover. They also do have allot of problems. Even people I know who own the 2003 are having some issues with their vehicles. 
Range rover is looked at as a very prestigous truck both from a capability perspective and from a price point. I think it is moreso that it has been priced out of 90% of the peoples reach so when everyone see them on the road they know how much they cost etc so you automatically say wow.
VW is trying to move upscale in that direction and we will see if it succeeds. They may have been better off spinning another brand specific to the high end vehicles like toyota/lexus, nissan/infinity etc etc.


----------



## vharris528 (May 23, 2003)

*Re: If you had the money , which one would you buy? (Volkswagenut)*

Heyyy why isn't the Volvo XC90 not included??? Personally I think it's very nice, especially the interior. Just my two cents


----------



## TDELTA (Apr 17, 1999)

*Re: If you had the money , which one would you buy? (Volkswagenut)*

Dude, 
What a no brainer. The T-Reg


----------



## GreenFelix00 (Jun 8, 2001)

*Re: If you had the money , which one would you buy? (Volkswagenut)*

As much as I love the Touareg I gotta go with my 1st love... Range Rover








-Paul


----------



## VeeDubbel (Jun 1, 2003)

Does anyone know where they came up with that name?
JJ


----------



## touareg6868 (Jun 1, 2003)

touareg? its some sort of african tribe...


----------



## ASurroca (Sep 3, 2001)

*Re: If you had the money , which one would you buy? (GreenFelix00)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GreenFelix00* »_As much as I love the Touareg I gotta go with my 1st love... Range Rover


















I'd rather take two V6 Touraegs


----------



## NMoore (Jun 11, 2003)

Ferdinand Piech named it, it was his project. 
The offroad abilities were developed in their neighborhood (the Sahara), it is a desert Moslem tribe.


----------



## ericjimenez (Aug 21, 2001)

*Re: (NMoore)*


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

*Re: (ericjimenez)*

Haha...chalk up 5 votes for the best SUV of all time, the Thing


----------



## Ganiman (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: (LovBug'in)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LovBug'in* »_Range Rover has the look, capability, and most of all.... the prestige. Nothing else says "cash money" than the name Range Rover.
Besides, years from now all the other models will have come to pass while the Range and Discovery will remain as the nicest/versatile. 

Range Rovers are the ugliest looking SUV on the market. Period.


----------



## touareg3 (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (Ganiman)*

r u kidding me? the range rover is gorgeous. its the NICEST suv on the market! how could u think that it is ugly?


----------



## NMoore (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: (touareg3)*

I love the Range Rover, probably buy a used one in a year or two. Definitely there are some people I know who like the Range Rover but just can't stand the "rice" lights. Kind of the way I feel about the angular front foot of the Escalade versus the rest of the car having rounded corners.
But there is something really wrong with the look of the FX45 from every angle except head-on to my eye. Mostly the "Big Wheel" thing, which sucks functionally as well. Obviously it has some good traction in the market or I wouldn't have seen so many of them from every angle! Just a very subjective opinion, but I don't get it.
If this is an ugly cook-off, almost shocked nobody mentioned the front of the Cayenne TT. Drives great, though.


_Modified by NMoore at 4:10 AM 6-27-2003_


----------



## 01silvergtiglx (Apr 11, 2002)

*Re: (NMoore)*

sorry guys but the RS6 is not quad turbo it a biturbo 2 turbo's not 4


----------



## Thumper (Sep 11, 2000)

*Re: (01silvergtiglx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *01silvergtiglx* »_sorry guys but the RS6 is not quad turbo it a biturbo 2 turbo's not 4 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif This is true.
TYPE: V8 spark-ignition, DOHC aluminum alloy 90 degree biturbo V8,
TLEV exhaust standard
ARRANGEMENT: Front mounted, longitudinal
BORE: 3.32 in.
STROKE: 3.66 in.
DISPLACEMENT: 255 cu. in.
COMPRESSION RATIO: 9.8:1
FUEL REQUIREMENT: Premium Plus unleaded recommended for maximum
performance
HORSEPOWER (SAE): 450 hp @ 5700 - 6400 rpm
MAX. TORQUE: 415 lbs. ft. @ 1950 - 5600 rpm
0 - 50 mph: 3.5 sec.
0 - 60 mph: 4.6 sec.
1/4 MILE: 14.1 sec.
TOP SPEED: Top speed is electronically limited to 155 mph for the U.S.







RS6 or Cayenne


----------



## DriveMach_1 (Jul 2, 2002)

*Re: (Thumper)*

XC 90 has three rows of seats. Safely.


----------



## TravisHasA VR6 (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: (touareg3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *touareg3* »_r u kidding me? the range rover is gorgeous. its the NICEST suv on the market! how could u think that it is ugly?









its
a
box!


----------



## NMoore (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: (TravisHasA VR6)*

Yes it is a box. That is why the visibility through the windows is 100% better than the Cayenne/Touareg, why the passenger and storage space is so much better, and why the rear seats are not so short and smashed down close to the floor so adults can sit in them for long drives.
It is not nearly as fast. Different horses for different courses.


----------



## ZeRo_C0oL (Aug 27, 2002)

If I had the money, I'd just buy one of each. I'd have warehouses and garages all over the place packed full of cars, and they'd all be driven the way they were designed to be driven.








I'm not a big fan of SUV's, but I must say, they've definitely come a long way. Especially lately!


----------

